# OCCT PSU Test



## anonemus (May 12, 2010)

Folks, how exactly does OCCT tests a rig's PSU? When I tried this, my rig shutdown within five minutes


----------



## arroyo (May 12, 2010)

This test stess everu psu line to the max. Maybe your PSU canot handle maximum amperage, that your computer can take. My old Tagan U15 530W died always after 20-30 min with 12V rail at 11.2V. This Seasonic takes this test without any issue.


----------



## neoreif (May 12, 2010)

+1 on the PSU not able to take the load of all the components. And also maybe the OC became unstable during the test...


----------



## anonemus (May 12, 2010)

My old Corsair CX400W didn't have a problem with the OCCT PSU Test. But I was using a 4850 then. 

I tried the OCCT PSU Test with my 5850 and OCZ PSU during mid day in my room with the aircon off, and twice my rig shut down.

I'll try again soon during night time with all settings at default, and aircon in the room at full blast, and with side panel cover off. This might help.

How exactly does OCCT load up the PSU test? Can it determine a user's PSU capacity? Sorry for the n00b questions


----------



## AsRock (May 13, 2010)

Try getting extra cooling on the PSU see if it stops it from shutting down as the PSU might be overheating.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 13, 2010)

anonemus said:


> How exactly does OCCT load up the PSU test? Can it determine a user's PSU capacity? Sorry for the n00b questions



The OCCT PSU test puts the CPU and the GPU under maximum load at the same time, which are by far the most power consuming parts of the PC. PSUs usually shut down when the temperature reaches a certain threshold or the PSU detects an over-current condition.


----------



## anonemus (May 17, 2010)

Hmmm. I tried it again this weekend, this time with the room aircon fully on and side panel taken off. My rig was able to run stably with OCCT PSU test for full 30 mins. 

I guess the PSU needs to be cooler when running on full load, or I need to make my case airflow better. 

Thanks for the info, guys!


----------



## boulard83 (May 17, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> The OCCT PSU test puts the CPU and the GPU under maximum load at the same time, which are by far the most power consuming parts of the PC. PSUs usually shut down when the temperature reaches a certain threshold or the PSU detects an over-current condition.



+1 on this



For your problem : Its most likely the PSU that gave up, but it can be a CPU/GPU oc stability issue.


----------



## anonemus (May 17, 2010)

@ boulard -- I think my PSU doesn't perform that well when in high temp environment. It does say that its rated efficiency is at 40c. Corsairs rate their at 50c. The 80 Plus orgs test units at 25c no?


----------



## kid41212003 (May 17, 2010)

The thing is, if your rig doesn't shutdown during gaming then it's fine.

There's no point in testing the PSU if your rig's working just fine... Stressing your PSU will only hurt your pc.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 17, 2010)

my OCZ-mod-X 500 (same as you have) would make my rig restart after running the test for about 30min (see specs to see what was running) i put the Seasonic that is in it now and it runs for over an hour without a problem(stopped it after awhile)


----------



## boulard83 (May 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> The thing is, if your rig doesn't shutdown during gaming then it's fine.
> 
> There's no point in testing the PSU if your rig's working just fine... Stressing your PSU will only hurt your pc.




False ... you should never use what you have as far as they are made for ?  ....


Edit : If your PSU is really on the edge for your rig, i agree that you shouldnt load it like that too much, but your not really better when gaming ... you need a new PSU !


----------



## anonemus (May 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> The thing is, if your rig doesn't shutdown during gaming then it's fine.
> 
> There's no point in testing the PSU if your rig's working just fine... Stressing your PSU will only hurt your pc.



That's the thing. My rig shut down a few times when gaming, so I tested with OCCT with regards to CPU, CPU and PSU. 



p_o_s_pc said:


> my OCZ-mod-X 500 (same as you have) would make my rig restart after running the test for about 30min (see specs to see what was running) i put the Seasonic that is in it now and it runs for over an hour without a problem(stopped it after awhile)



I sure think Seasonics build better PSUs that Sirtec (OEM for my ModX). For my next PSU, I hope to get a Seasonic/Corsair unit


----------

